# Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So when quattro GmbH says "any color", we're guessing they weren't lying. Here's one you don't see every day - a new TT in pink. Not quite as cool as the "Pink Pig" Porsche 917/20, but hey... it doesn't have meat cuts on it. Still, if we had to go with a pink car, this might be the one. The metallic shade doesn't look half bad with the silver leather. Red would have been too much.
Thanks to Hans for the tipoff.


----------



## AU_354 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. ([email protected])*

I'd take that over this:


----------



## kenny88 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. ([email protected])*

toy size may look better....


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. ([email protected])*

Chick magnet.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. (A4Jetta)*

Actually I like it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So is this part of the special order colors?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_Actually I like it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So is this part of the special order colors?

They say quattro GmbH will do "Any" color. The above pics make me think they're not kidding.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. ([email protected])*

So GMbH is their in-house AMG/M Group?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. (XM_Rocks)*

Quattro GMBH is a specialized department which customize all the interior, exterior and even some special requirement by customers with special taste.
Audi's S/RS is more to BMW Motorsports and Mercedes AMG.


----------



## kenny88 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. (A4Jetta)*

why don't make yellow


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. ([email protected])*

I must admit, that is an amazing shade of pink, i think the pearlcoat makes it.The first image is a bit drab, but in the other images you can see how the pearlcoat makes the light dance over the TT's sexy curves. Ken should be jealous, espcially if he gets stuck driving the RV


----------



## eurofast (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. ([email protected])*

that's hot ( Paris Hilton)


----------



## floridacarwiz (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. (AU_354)*

It looks like a Pepto Bismol TT. Someone has baaaaad taste in color. I am speaking about the Mark I iteration. The Mark II looks nice in pearl pink.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by floridacarwiz at 9:30 PM 6/1/2007_


----------



## fxhomie (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_Quattro GMBH is a specialized department which customize all the interior, exterior and even some special requirement by customers with special taste.
Audi's S/RS is more to BMW Motorsports and Mercedes AMG.

The RS models are built by quattro GmbH...


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

How much for the custom paint charge?


----------



## kellera6 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (agenTT)*

Believe it's $2500 for any custom paint.


----------



## DOGSLOVEDUBS (Jul 29, 2006)

$2500 is correct! I have a Sprint A4 Avant.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (DOGSLOVEDUBS)*

My GF will love that! I want her to get a Venetian Purple TT with brown leather :-o


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*

The one inside the showroom actually looks quite kewl but OMG that Barbie Dumb Paris Blond Hilton one outside


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (Gunship)*

Wow. I can picture a bleach blonde with big sunglasses, lots of gold jewelry and fake tatas driving that down Rodeo Drive. Haha.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (TooLow1.8T)*


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. (A4Jetta)*

Well its not as bad as that mk1 tt posted up there. The color is more subtle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. (Pifiu)*

If I had my pick, I'd like to see an new 08 model with the battleship gray they use to offer back in 01.


----------



## radroc (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_My GF will love that! I want her to get a Venetian Purple TT with brown leather :-o

Imagine a Chocolate Mk2 TT with cream interior! Soy milk.


----------



## Jgriffing (Oct 3, 2007)

So how do you order your special color? Id love to see a Aviator Grey MKII.


----------



## ibn. (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (radroc)*

I'd personally take a cream TT with chocolate interior. Ooohhh... Audi please introduce a 2.0t quattro in a manual, i really want to order my TT.


----------



## Jgriffing (Oct 3, 2007)

But how do you order it like this...do you have to call audi directly and ask to speak with gmbh...theres no link, or car desiger on their site...


----------



## romero (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Barbie, Your TT Has Arrived. Ken is Jealous. (AU_354)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AU_354* »_I'd take that over this:









sofakin gay lol


----------



## ZroDfx (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (Jgriffing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jgriffing* »_Id love to see a Aviator Grey MKII.

Just go to the factory and ask them to let you look at one after they primer it, but before it gets painted.


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jgriffing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jgriffing* »_But how do you order it like this...do you have to call audi directly and ask to speak with gmbh...theres no link, or car desiger on their site...


GmbH isn't the name of the company, its like saying "Corporation" after the name of a company.
same as AG after Audi AG, its like having Inc. after the name.
The company's name is "Quattro GmbH".
to order any color you have to go to your Audi dealer, and order a custom built car and tell them what color you want. The Audi dealer will do everything for you.
Audi AG and Quattro GmbH are essentially the same people. Just over state side, its Audi of America.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (justdanorm)*

I believe the MkI TT was the one used in "Legally Blonde II". I saw that car in person during filming and it looked pretty good actually.


----------



## cootscoot5 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

i thought you could only order the cars in a color audi currently uses though? I don't ever remember that pink color on an audi. can you just give them a paint code for another manufacturers paint color?


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (cootscoot5)*

wow, TOTALLY DOING THAT
thanks for the info george, 2500 for a custom paint color is dead cheap


----------



## cootscoot5 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (tivs31)*

?


----------

